# Refugium question



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm kinda confused on what exactly is a refugium and what is its purpose ? I basically have a slight idea what it is but not sure. What does it benefit for my tank ? Does it helps my tank feed the good beneficial microbes to the live sand/environment ? 

How is it set up & what materials is needed to get it running ? Sand ? Rock ? I'd like a step-by-step procedure if possible. Which way is better ? External (hang-on-tank) or internal (below cabinet) I saw pictures of them in Foster & Smith catalog of how they're hooked up. I'd like to go with the affordable route. Is an air pump needed for a refugium ?

And one last question : What exactly does a specimen box (for moving? acclimating fish) look like ? Where can I find it ? Is it something like a fish coral or a breeder box for fish ?

Whew ! I think I'm done with the questions for now. You guys have been a great help and I do really appreciate it. So much to learn and so much more research to do.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Rather than try and answer all of that at once let's start here. 

A Refugium is a "Refuge" where animals such as pods can breed without being preyed upon. Many fishes feed on pods. Most especially any of the Dragonettes such as the Madarin and the Scooter Blennies. To keep these fish successfully a Refugium is a must. It also can be a place for growing Macro algae which benefit your system by using up Nitrates and thus keeping the Nitrates low in your tank. The macro algae uses Nitrates to grow.

To make things easier for everyone I will now refer you to www.melevsreef.com where you will find a step by step how to DIY plan for making your own refugium.

Good luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Great site! I reference it several times weekly.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ice said:


> I'm kinda confused on what exactly is a refugium and what is its purpose ? I basically have a slight idea what it is but not sure. What does it benefit for my tank ? Does it helps my tank feed the good beneficial microbes to the live sand/environment ?
> 
> How is it set up & what materials is needed to get it running ? Sand ? Rock ? I'd like a step-by-step procedure if possible. Which way is better ? External (hang-on-tank) or internal (below cabinet) I saw pictures of them in Foster & Smith catalog of how they're hooked up. I'd like to go with the affordable route. Is an air pump needed for a refugium ?
> 
> ...


This is a specimen container:







I use them for accumilating as well. 

If you go to eBay, they have CPR refugiums HOB ones i have a large CPR and i think it's excellent for my 29g. But on the 75g reef i've made my own out of a 20g long which isnt hard at all. Basically what i plan to start it off with is just liverock and macro plants no sand as it will be turned into a sump once the actual refugium is finished being made(being custom made) but refugium will have a layer of couple inches of sand.


----------

